# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  KENWOOD CH 550 mini chopper

## gponiris

Kαλησπερα σας.Εχω το ανωθι και παρουσιασε το εξης προβλημα.Κατα την χρηση του αρχισε να βγαζει καπνους και μυριζε πολυ ασχημα.Σταματησα και το εβγαλα απο την πριζα γιατι νομιζα οτι ειδα κ μια σπιθα μεσα απο το διακοπτη/μοτερ.Οταν προσπαθησα να το ξαναβαλω για να δω αν δουλευει ακουγοταν μονο ενα βουητο,ενω οι λεπιδες γυρνουσαν αργα για δευτερα και μετα σταματουσαν.
Δεν το ειχα πολυχρησιμοποιησει και το λυπαμαι να το πεταξω.Υπαρχει περιπτωση να φτιαχνεται?

----------


## gponiris

Κανενας δεν γνωριζει?

----------


## stefos1

μάλλον  θελει 1433967260_0.jpeg

----------


## georgis

> μάλλον  θελει 1433967260_0.jpeg



99% ανακυκλωση.

----------


## gponiris

> 99% ανακυκλωση.


Δηλαδη να μην μπω στην διαδικασια να το ανοιξω και να το μελετησουμε παρεα μηπως κ φτιαχνεται?  :Rolleyes:   (ανηκω στην κατηγορια του 1% πιθανον  :Cool:  )

----------


## nyannaco

Γα πέταμα είναι, τσάμπα είναι το άνοιγμα, τσάμπα και η περιέργεια! Εγώ θα το άνοιγα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.elektro-franck.de/Kenwood...einerer/CH550/
Δες τις 2 τελευταίες φωτογραφίες . Δες τα γρανάζια τους αν έχουν καταστραφεί . Και όσο αφορά το μοτέρ απλά δες αν τα τυλίγματα τους έχουν μαυρίσει / και έλεγχος στα καρβουνάκια

----------


## gponiris

> http://www.elektro-franck.de/Kenwood...einerer/CH550/
> Δες τις 2 τελευταίες φωτογραφίες . Δες τα γρανάζια τους αν έχουν καταστραφεί . Και όσο αφορά το μοτέρ απλά δες αν τα τυλίγματα τους έχουν μαυρίσει / και έλεγχος στα καρβουνάκια



Βοηθα με να καταλαβω τι εννοεις.Παραθετω φωτο
blender.jpgblender (1).jpgblender (2).jpgblender (3).jpgblender (4).jpg

----------


## gponiris

Και blender (10).jpgblender (7).jpgblender (8).jpgblender (9).jpg

Αγνοειστε τη συνημενη φωτο.Ειναι απο ανεμιστηρα και μπηκε κατα λαθος εδω και δεν γνωριζω πως να τη σβησω

----------


## stefos1

δεν με ακούς ....petama1.jpg petama2.jpg anakiklosi_1.jpg

----------


## gponiris

> δεν με ακούς ....Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40633 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40634 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40635



Μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις τι ειναι αυτα που κυκλωσες?

Υγ.Απο την 1η φωτο η μαυριλα καθαριζει με λιγο τριψιμο.Μαλλον προκληθηκε απο τα καρβουνακια.Παρατηρησα οτι τα καρβουνακια κανουν τη σπιθα και δεν γυρναει.
Απο τη 2η φωτο εκοψα το καλωδιακι που φενεται λιωμενο και το κολησα.

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Απ ότι διακρίνω από τις φωτογραφίες μάλλον έχουν αρπάξει τα τυλιγματα. Δεν αξίζει να το φτιάξεις πιστεύω

----------


## stefos1

την μπομπίνα που είναι αρπαγμένη δεν την βλέπεις

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ο επιμένων νικά 
http://episkevi-perieliksi-bobinon.gr/
http://afoi-dimopouloi.gr/site/%CF%8...F%CE%BF%CF%85/
πάνε μια βόλτα σε κάποιους από αυτούς και αν κάποιος έχει μεράκι να ασχοληθεί με μπλέντερ και αναλόγος του κόστους κρίνεις αργότερα αν θα πάει στον κάδο

----------

Papas00zas (03-10-15)

----------


## gponiris

Ευχαριστα νεα.Ετριψα λιγο τη μαυριλα και ισιωσα ενα καρβουνακι (γιατι ειχε σπασει ενα μικρο κοματι κ μαλλον γιαυτο εκανε σπιθα)με σμιριδοπανο και αναστηθηκε!  :Smile:  
Κυριακιδη σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πολυτιμες συμβουλες σου.
Θα μπορουσα να πω οτι με οδηγησαν σε καλη αντιμετωπιση του προβληματος  :Wink:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ετριψα λιγο τη μαυριλα


που ? πάνω στην περιέλιξη? με τι? 
Και ο συλλέκτης που ακουμπούν τα καρβουνάκια? που ήταν λακουβιασμένος ? τον καθάρισες τουλάχιστον ? Να γρασάρεις τα κουζινέτα και τα γρανάζια . και όσο γίνεται ελάχιστο φορτίο , να δουλεύει στον αέρα .
Ο κάδος πάντως μπορεί να περιμένει. Και όμως γίνονται θαύματα  :hahahha:

----------


## gponiris

ετριψα λιγο πανω εκει που ακουμπουσαν τα καρβουνακια(δεν ξερω πως λεγεται)με σμιριδοπανο  :Biggrin:  
εκει που τυλιγεται το συρμα δεν το ακουμπησα καν γιατι λιγο με το δακτυλο που ετριψα εφευγε η μαυριλα,οποτε οπως ειπα και πιο πανω προφανως προκληθηκε απο τα καρβουνακια
Στα γραναζια ειχε μια λευκη ουσια παστωδη οποτε δεν χρειαστηκε να βαλω κατι αλλο.
Το κουζινετο το λαδωσα με λιγο λαδι μηχανης αυτοκινητου που ειχα σε περισσεια  :Shhh:  :Biggrin: 
Παντως θαυμα δεν το λες απο τη στιγμη που ασχοληθηκα  :hahahha:

----------

